# Login Screen



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2009)

J'ai fais une recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur, excusez moi si j'ai mal cherché mais en tous cas je pose cette question après, recherche sur le forum et dans Google.

J'utilise Visage sous OS X.6.2 pour modifier mon login screen, pour l'image de fond pas de problème, pour le logo j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Par contre, je cherche à modifier le texte "Mac OSX" par une image équivalente (une texte mis sous format .png) et je ne trouve pas les dimensions maxi de cette image, pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance


----------



## johnathan (24 Décembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai fais une recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur, excusez moi si j'ai mal cherché mais en tous cas je pose cette question après, recherche sur le forum et dans Google.
> 
> J'utilise Visage sous OS X.6.2 pour modifier mon login screen, pour l'image de fond pas de problème, pour le logo j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Par contre, je cherche à modifier le texte "Mac OSX" par une image équivalente (une texte mis sous format .png) et je ne trouve pas les dimensions maxi de cette image, pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance


Salut!!!

/System/Library/CoreServices/SecurityAgentPlugins/loginwindow.bundle/Contents/Resources

Cette partie là doit répondre a ta question normalement! Tu trouvera dans ce dossier l'image "Mac OsX" il te suffit de l'a copier sur le bureau et de l'ouvrir dans photoshop tu auras le format de l'image. Ne change pas le nom de l'image ni le format. Reste en TIF et remplace le fichier originale par ton image. Ensuite tu fais glisser ton image dans la fenêtre en question. Tu Remplace bien le fichier, tape ton mot de passe du mac et voilà le tour est joué, au prochain re-demarrage sur ta fenêtre ""login"" la modification aura pris effet!

Pour ma part saurais-tu m'aider en ce qui concerne cette même fenêtre?? voici ma question si dessous... je cherche depuis quelques semaines sans trouver de solution et personne ne répond a ma question sur le forum de macgénération donc je suppose que personne à de réponse? 


Je cherche désespérément à changer l'image de démarrage de mon iMac! AIDEZ MOI SVP!!!
Attention je précise que ma question concerne la fenêtre de démarrage, non le fond d'écran. (Pour modifier mon fond d'écran je suis aller dans: System/Library/CoreServices puis j'ai changer l'image appelé "DefaultDesktop.jpg". Jusque là très facile).

J'aimerais pouvoir changer ma fenêtre de démarrage mac par une fenêtre personnalisé sous photoshop ou si il existe une application qui gère automatiquement cette manipulation je suis preneur. 

Je sais que c'est possible!!! La preuve :
http://deonmustard.deviantart.com/ar...pard-146238629
J'ai testé l'application, elle fonctionne et change cette fameuse fenêtre! J'ai essayé de voir le contenu du Pkg pour remplacer les images de ce designer par les miennes mais impossible d'afficher le contenu. Si vous avez aussi des solutions pour ça merci d'avance!


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

J'avais pa vu ta réponse, merci  j'essai cela dés que possible.

Pour ta question, désolé mais aucune idée.


----------



## Any (11 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai fais une recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur, excusez moi si j'ai mal cherché mais en tous cas je pose cette question après, recherche sur le forum et dans Google.
> 
> J'utilise Visage sous OS X.6.2 pour modifier mon login screen, pour l'image de fond pas de problème, pour le logo j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Par contre, je cherche à modifier le texte "Mac OSX" par une image équivalente (une texte mis sous format .png) et je ne trouve pas les dimensions maxi de cette image, pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance



http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/32240 dl sa sa marche bien pour tout changer ^^

sa marche sur snow


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2010)

Any a dit:


> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/32240 dl sa sa marche bien pour tout changer ^^
> 
> sa marche sur snow



Je te remercie de ta réponse, mais :
1/Je comprends pas le style SMS, désolé 
2/Je comprends pas le sens de ta réponse par rapport à ma question 
3/Je te remercie de ce lien car cela permet de modifier le loginScreen facilement


----------



## john_dewinter (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Quelqu'un connaît-il une application, un script qui pourrait m'aider à synchroniser mon fond d'écran avec mon 'Login Screen'?

Je suis capable de changer individuellement ces deux derniers, mais j'aimerais que le fait d'en changer un influence le second...

Merci pour une piste éventuelle.


----------



## john_dewinter (17 Octobre 2010)

Je viens ici pour un autre problème à présent...
après avoir changé sans soucis depuis 4 ans régulièrement mon login screen manuellement en simplement nommant une photo 'DefaultDesktop.jpeg' et l'insérant dans 'Core' je viens de m'apercevoir que depuis aujourd'hui cette manip ne fonctionne plus...!
Mon login screen est condamnée à rester la même?!

Quelqu'un a-til de l'expérience en ce domaine?
Je dois avouer j'ai voulu me faciliter la vie (sans succès) en téléchargant Loginox qui est un programme qui faisait la manip automatiquement avec un cliquer-glisser de photo (à la place de renommer manuellement et de copier coller...)
Faute de facilité j'ai supprimé ce programme. Serait-ce lié à ça ou est-ce un Bug?


----------



## Fìx (18 Octobre 2010)

Tu devrais essayer "Ravissant"... 

Simple et efficace... 

Il te permettra même de personnaliser deux ou trois trucs de plus sur la fenêtre de login, notamment la bonne vieille pomme...


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Octobre 2010)

Eh ben, je viens de m'apercevoir que je l'avais ce programme et que c'est lui qui avait 'priorité' sur le fond d'écran en question.. 

Merci beaucoup en tout les cas!


----------



## Dogger (19 Octobre 2010)

Je n'avais pas entendu parler de ce pgm car j'utilise le stricte minimum mais au moins ceci est un bon moyen simple et efficace de personnaliser la fenêtre de login.

Je vais m'y mettre dès ce soir pour voir tous les petits avantages.

Merci et @ +


----------

